# Smartphones



## Lucid (2. Januar 2011)

Nun wie das Thema schon sagt.

Mein alter vertrag läuft in wenigen wochen ab und nun bin ich am überlegen, vertrag verlängern + neues handy? neues handy, neuer vertrag? altes handy + prepaid card

ich muss zugeben, ich liebäugel momentan sehr mit dem gedanken mir ein smartphone anzuschaffen. ich schwanke zwischen dem htc desire hd und dem.... allseits bekannten iphone 4.

momentan bezahl ich bei meinem vertrag 10 euro im monat, hab meine 100 frei sms und in der homezone 3 cent ins festnetz. allerdings recht teure minuten in andere netzte. monatlkomme ich auf ca 20-30 euro. 
mit neuem vertrag und iphone wärens ca 45 euro ... eigentlich nicht so viel mehr

auf der anderen seite frage ich mich allerdings..... wozu eigentlich. brauch ich sowas wirklich? 
die ganzen apps, inet überall... sind im grunde doch nur spielerei.

nun was sagt ihr? lohnt sich das geld für ein smartphone? welches benutzt ihr, wieviel nutzt ihr es, was macht ihr damit.

lg lucid


----------



## skyline930 (2. Januar 2011)

Wenn du dir wirklich ein Smartphone holen willst, aber im Vorfeld nicht sicher bist welches, dann hol dir auf jeden Fall KEIN iPhone. Das iPhone 3 war mMn. ein recht akzeptables Gerät, das 4 ist jedoch ein schrottiges Stück Plastik, welches seinen extrem überteuerten Preis nur durch das "i" vor dem Phone bekommt.
Gleich kommen die Apple-Fanboys und loben das Ding hoch und werden dir sagen wie toll das Ding ist, und das es keine Konkurrenz für Apple-Produkte auf dem Smartphone-Markt gibt. /flame me, aber es gibt verdammt viele gute Smartphones mit ungefähr den gleichen Funktionen, aber nur für 1/3 des iPhone 4 Preises.
Das einzige was gut am iPhone ist, ist das es deutlich mehr Apps gibt (weil sich jeder - sorry - Vollspack das Ding holt weils ja voll im Trend und cool und was weiß ich nich ist), und das das iOS mMn. das beste Mobile OS ist.

Ich habe mir das Motorola Defy geholt, bin damit fast täglich im Internet (WLAN), ICQ bequem vom Bett aus, E-Mails lesen und schreiben, etc.
Mein Tipp für dich: Wenn du dir ein Smartphone holst, dann achte darauf das es Android als OS hat. Windows Mobile ist schrott. Sowohl von Performance, als auch von Oberfläche. Android ist mMn sehr intuitiv und nachdem ich ein paar Stunden mit dem Ding rumgespielt hab, hatte ich den Dreh raus.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Januar 2011)

Braucht man ein Smartphone? 
Ich würde sagen "JA"  

Ich benutze es für Twitter, RSS freed, besonders aber für Email, Online Zeitung, Wetter.

Aber am allermeisten benutze ich PingChat 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1m1GCZMDzA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dank dem App kann ich mit Online Bekanntschaften, die welt weit verstreut sind (USA,UK,DE,AT,RU,) Jeder zeit reichen ohne auf MSN,ICQ,steam und co angewiesen zu sein. 

EDIT: Ich würde zum HTC Desire HD greifen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Januar 2011)

Smartphones sind die neuen Autos. Früher diente noch der PKW als Statussymbol und zum Schwanzvergleich, aber seit wir alle sparen müssen, tut's auch ein Mobiltelefon mit einer Milliarde Apps, von denen wir 99% niemals wirklich benutzen würden. Und mit den Dingern kann man auch gleich eine wesentlich jüngere Zielgruppe ansprechen und denen die Kohle aus der Tasche ziehen.


----------



## Konov (2. Januar 2011)

Kann kein Smartphone empfehlen - wie du selbst gesagt hast überflüssige Spielerei.

Insbesondere deshalb weil du es selbst in Frage stellst.


----------



## Bloodletting (2. Januar 2011)

Nie mehr ohne mein HTC.
Ob in der Bahn, auf Arbeit *hust*, oder früh morgens, wenn ich zu faul bin, um vom Bett zum PC zu gehen.
Ich schaue nach Nachrichten, schreibe bei MSN, gucke Youtube-Videos, schau bei Twitter, Facebook, Buffed.
Alles auf dem kleinen Teil - unentbehrlich, gerade wenn man nicht zu hause ist.

Und wie ein Vorredner schon schrieb: Finger weg vom iPhone. Android-Geräte sind wesentlich besser.


----------



## skyline930 (2. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Smartphones sind die neuen Autos. Früher diente noch der PKW als Statussymbol und zum Schwanzvergleich, aber seit wir alle sparen müssen, tut's auch ein Mobiltelefon mit einer Milliarde Apps, von denen wir 99% niemals wirklich benutzen würden. Und mit den Dingern kann man auch gleich eine wesentlich jüngere Zielgruppe ansprechen und denen die Kohle aus der Tasche ziehen.



Genau das würde ich über das iPhone sagen. Ich finde "normale" Smartphones sind nur bessere Handys. Wenn ich an mein altes SE denke (welches zweifellos ein super Gerät war), mit dem Minidisplay, und jetzt das Riesendisplay von meinem Defy sehe, auf dem man locker surfen oder Filme/Videos gucken kann. DAS ist wie ich finde das größte Plus von Smartphones. Außerdem gefällt mir die Touchscreen-Steuerung.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Januar 2011)

> , schreibe bei MSN, gucke Youtube-Videos, schau bei Twitter, Facebook, Buffed.
> Alles auf dem kleinen Teil - unentbehrlich, gerade wenn man nicht zu hause ist


Joar so ein Youtubevideo im Bus ist quasi ein unentbehrliches Muss ^^.
Wie konnte man blos früher Bücher lesen oder gar mit Freunden im Bus quatschen.

Ich hab etwa 3 Euro Handyrechnung im Monat und schreibe eine SMS im Jahr.
Lustigerweise schaffe ich es dennoch mich mit meinen Freunden an bestimmten Orten zu verabrede.



> monatlkomme ich auf ca 20-30 euro.
> mit neuem vertrag und iphone wärens ca 45 euro ... eigentlich nicht so viel mehr



Stimmt... denn 45 Euro sind nur knapp doppelt soviel wie 20 Euro. Nicht zu vergessen, das du dir 100% sicher mal hier eine Shotgun App und dort eine Ich kann mein Iphone leer trinken app holen wirst.

[x] 25 Euro Handy + preiswerten Vertrag ohne Handy 

Heutzutage ist es echt schwer ein Nerd zu sein ^^ früher reichte da noch der 2. Rechner.


----------



## EspCap (2. Januar 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> das 4 ist jedoch ein schrottiges Stück Plastik, welches seinen extrem überteuerten Preis nur durch das "i" vor dem Phone bekommt.



An dem Gerät ist kein einziges Stückchen Plastik. Ganz im Gegensatz zur 'vergleichbaren' Konkurrenz.

Das iPhone 4 ist ein einwandfreies Gerät. Ja, es hat gewisse Empfangsprobleme - wenn man ohne Bumper gegen die berüchtigte Stelle drückt, geht bei mir der Empfang auch um 20-30 db runter (bzw. rauf, bei -db). Dazu muss ich aber wirklich drücken, berühren hat kaum eine Auswirkung. Daher kann ich sagen, dass es mir nichts ausmacht und mich auch nicht wirklich beeinflusst. Ansonsten hab ich wirklich gar nichts am iPhone 4 auszusetzen, ich würde es mir jederzeit wieder kaufen. Und ich glaube auch hier im Forum gibt es genug, die diese Meinung teilen. 

Ich sage nicht, dass es keine sehr guten Alternativen gibt, denn die gibt es durchaus. Wer kein Gerät von Apple will, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, findet bei Samsung, HTC oder Motorola definitiv ebenbürtige - und ähnlich teure - Geräte. Ein HTC Desire HD ist z.B. auch ein gutes Gerät, das ich jederzeit mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen könnte.

Ob du überhaupt ein Smartphone willst/brauchst musst du schon selbst wissen. Ich benutze mein iPhone hauptsächlich zum mobilen Surfen und Mails abrufen, aber auch wenn man unterhalten werden will gibt es genug Apps dafür.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ungefähr den gleichen Funktionen, aber nur für 1/3 des iPhone 4 Preises.[/font]



Ein Drittel sind 200 Euro. Zeig mir jetzt bitte was vergleichbares für diesen Preis.

PS: Ich bin gerade übrigens sogar über mein iPhone online, da mein DSL Anschluss von der Telekom mal wieder Probleme macht. Mit Tethering bin ich aber trotzdem wunderbar mit Internet versorgt 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und wie ein Vorredner schon schrieb: Finger weg vom iPhone. Android-Geräte sind wesentlich besser.[/font]




Aja, in welcher Hinsicht? Klär mich bitte auf. 
Ich halte Android-Gerät der höheren Preisklasse und das iPhone durchaus für vergleichbar. Letztlich ist es eine reine Geschmackssache.

Bei der Auswahl würde ich persönlich das iPhone nehmen. Aber wie gesagt - reine Geschmackssache. Die beiden Geräte sind auf jeden Fall vergleichbar und beide absolut zu empfehlen. Am besten probierst du beide mal im Fachhandel aus und entscheidest dich für das, dass dir am meisten zusagt.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Januar 2011)

Ich spiele grade Baphomets Fluch, was heute umsonst zum Download stand, auf meinem iPhone.
Also: Ja.

Macht halt spaß, du darfst dich nicht fragen ob du ein Smartphone brauchst - entweder du willst es oder du willst es nicht.


----------



## 2ndsucks (3. Januar 2011)

Hi,

Zufällig bin ich in der Handy bzw Telekommunikationsbranche tätig.

Kurz: Ich empfehle dir das Samsung Galaxy S 9000

Besser als das Iphone 4 und zudem zugänglicher oder sagen wir freier. Da du nicht an die Marke Apple mehr oder weniger gebunden bist.

Als Vertrag empfehle ich dir O2 Blue 100 (100+20 Inklusivminuten) Internetflat etc. beim Iphone 4 würde es fürs Iphone (bei uns) 119 Euro einmalig und dann eben 45 Euro monatlich kosten.

Lg


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Joar so ein Youtubevideo im Bus ist quasi ein unentbehrliches Muss ^^.
> Wie konnte man blos früher Bücher lesen oder gar mit Freunden im Bus quatschen.
> 
> Ich hab etwa 3 Euro Handyrechnung im Monat und schreibe eine SMS im Jahr.
> ...





Sehr nett zusammengefasst! 
Mehr gibts dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen.

Bezahle auch rund 20 Euro im Monat fürs Handy und das reicht vollkommen aus. Smartphone... wozu? Wenn ich mal länger unterwegs bin, was praktisch nie der Fall ist, lese ich irgendwas oder höre Musik.


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2011)

Naja, das kommt einfach auf die Person an - ich bin meistens den ganzen Tag außer Haus, fahre jeden Tag insgesamt mindestens eine Stunde mit dem Bus... da ist man schon froh wenn man sich mit mobilem Internet auf dem Laufenden halten oder unterhalten kann. 

Oder wenn man mal ein Restaurant/sonstwas oder den Weg zu einer bestimmten Adresse sucht... ein Smartphone kann einem oft einiges erleichtern.

Ich bezahl übrigens auch nur 20 Euro/Monat fürs Handy


----------



## sympathisant (3. Januar 2011)

hab mir mein handy für 450 euro gekauft und nen billigen inet vertrag dazu. und bin seit nem guten halben jahr happy damit. klar ist es nur spielerei, aber genau die wollte ich und nutze das teil auch.

die kleinen wartezeiten zwischendurch (10 min auf nen freund, ne halbe stunde auf die freundin, usw.) nimmt man gar nicht mehr wahr. irgendne beschäftigung findet sich immer an dem teil.

inzwischen hab ich auch meine musik da drauf, das teil wird per bluetooth mit dem autoradio gekoppelt .. einfach nur schick ... das ding funktioniert als navi, als routenplaner sowieso. es zeigt mir wo der nächste geldautomat ist .. ich will es nicht mehr missen.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Januar 2011)

Ich bin 16. Ich bin viel im Internet. Trotzdem halte ich Smartphones [ Sry für die Wortwahl im folgenden ] für die beschissenste, unnützeste und bescheuertste Erfindung aller Zeiten. 
Jeden Tag seh ich im Bus wie die kleinen Kinder und Studenten nur auf ihren Dingern am Zocken sind und bei jedem Telefonieren es immer sichtlich und protzig rausholen nach dem Motto "Guck mal was ich hab und du nicht! Höhö!". 
Ich finde Smartphones nur dann nützlich, wenn man es wirklich für die Arbeit braucht. [Manager etc.] 
Die anderen sind meistens eh nur die "Attention Whores". 
Mal ehrlich. Nen iPod kauft man sich doch nicht wegen der guten Leistung, oder? Man kauft ihn sich weil es ebend...ein iPod ist! Man bekommt für denselben Preis einen x mal besseren Mp3/Mp4 Player von z.B. Sony.
Ausserdem gehen iPods viel schneller kaputt, brauchen unbedingt iTunes, der Service vo Apple ist kacke und Benutzerfreundlich sind die Dinger garnicht. 
Dazu ist bei den Smartphones mit "Touchscreen" der grosse Bildschirm ein Dorn im Auge. 
Einmal ist das Handy heruntergefallen, erscheinnt ein grosser Splitteriger Troll auf dem Bildschirm und geht nicht weg. Toll.
 Mein normales 08/15 Handy ist schon xmal Heruntergefallen und ist nie Kaputtgegangen.
Also wer sich ein Smartphone kaufen möchte, soll es tun. Das ist nur meine Meinung dazu.
[Dieser Beitrag geht aus eigenen Erfahrungen zurück.]
Wer das Geld ausgeben möchte, soll es dann tun. Ich halte es nur für Rausgeschmissen.

Für die die das ganze nicht lesen wollen kurz und bündig: Smartphones gehen mir Tierisch auf den Sack und ich finde man sollte sie nicht kaufen.


----------



## sympathisant (3. Januar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich. Nen iPod kauft man sich doch nicht wegen der guten Leistung, oder? Man kauft ihn sich weil es ebend...ein iPod ist! Man bekommt für denselben Preis einen x mal besseren Mp3/Mp4 Player von z.B. Sony.
> Ausserdem gehen iPods viel schneller kaputt, brauchen unbedingt iTunes, der Service vo Apple ist kacke und Benutzerfreundlich sind die Dinger garnicht.



es geht aber um smartphones nicht um ipods.



> Dazu ist bei den Smartphones mit "Touchscreen" der grosse Bildschirm ein Dorn im Auge.
> Einmal ist das Handy heruntergefallen, erscheinnt ein grosser Splitteriger Troll auf dem Bildschirm und geht nicht weg. Toll.
> Mein normales 08/15 Handy ist schon xmal Heruntergefallen und ist nie Kaputtgegangen.



meins ist mir nun auch schon ein paar mal runtergefallen. lebt immer noch.



> Also wer sich ein Smartphone kaufen möchte, soll es tun.
> 
> ...
> 
> Smartphones gehen mir Tierisch auf den Sack und ich finde man sollte sie nicht kaufen.



aha.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2011)

Dein Ganzer text übersetzt. "Ich bin Neidisch"


----------



## skyline930 (3. Januar 2011)

Siehe da, da kommen die Apple-Fanboys herausgekrochen. Wobei, wieso bist du der einzige, ich hab immer gedacht ihr seid Rudeltiere?



EspCap schrieb:


> An dem Gerät ist kein einziges Stückchen Plastik. Ganz im Gegensatz zur 'vergleichbaren' Konkurrenz.



War nicht wörtlich gemeint. Aber extra für dich: Dann ist es halt ein schrottiges Stück Metall, oder was auch immer.




EspCap schrieb:


> Das iPhone 4 ist ein einwandfreies Gerät. Ja, es hat gewisse Empfangsprobleme - wenn man ohne Bumper gegen die berüchtigte Stelle drückt, geht bei mir der Empfang auch um 20-30 db runter (bzw. rauf, bei -db). Dazu muss ich aber wirklich drücken, berühren hat kaum eine Auswirkung. Daher kann ich sagen, dass es mir nichts ausmacht und mich auch nicht wirklich beeinflusst. Ansonsten hab ich wirklich gar nichts am iPhone 4 auszusetzen, ich würde es mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.



Klar, Empfangsprobleme bei einem Handy ist einwandfrei. Ist zwar nur das wichtigste an einem Handy, aber Apple kann das vernachlässigen, und bekommt das Ding trotzdem aus den Händen gerissen.



EspCap schrieb:


> Und ich glaube auch hier im Forum gibt es genug, die diese Meinung teilen.



Aha, doch Rudeltiere.



EspCap schrieb:


> Ein Drittel sind 200 Euro. Zeig mir jetzt bitte was vergleichbares für diesen Preis.



Naja, ich hab eben geguckt, der Preis ist runtergegangen. War auf die anfänglichen 800-900€ bezogen. Aber wieder extra für dich: Dann halt für die Hälfte des Preises des iPhone.


----------



## Soramak (3. Januar 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> War nicht wörtlich gemeint. Aber extra für dich: Dann ist es halt ein schrottiges Stück Metall, oder was auch immer.



Oh mein Gott, wie dämlich kann man denn bitte sein. Was möchtest du bitte für ein Material haben, das unbezahlbar ist?  Bei einem Smartphone unter 200 Euro!? Sorry, muss mir aber so das lachen verkneifen.

Aber macht natürlich Sinn nur auf einzelene Statements einzugehen, als auf den kompletten Post von EspCap.


----------



## Rayon (3. Januar 2011)

Hab mir vor ca. 3 Monaten das Samsung Galaxy S i9000 geholt. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, vermisse nichts was das iPhone hat und bin mit Android mehr als zufrieden


----------



## Pymonte (3. Januar 2011)

Ich ahb ein Smartphone... und ich brauche es nicht. Nutzlosteste Erfindung ever. Zu wenig Leistung für wichtige Sachen, zu teuer für den Kleinkram, den man bekommt (und meist zusätzlich bezahlen muss). Die Apps sind alle Schrott. Internet habe ich eh immer dabei und dazu noch ne bessere Leistung, Laptop sei dank. Und der Laptop kostet nur unwesentlich mehr als ein Iphone 4 und hat keine monatlichen Kosten 

Wenn dann endlich die Touch-Pads leistungsfähiger sind und endlich mal alle Funktionen in einem Gerät vereinen (Handy, Video, Foto und Computer), dann ist es Zeit sowas zu kaufen. Vorher fährt man mit der Kombi Handy (billig) und Laptop günstiger & sinnvoller.


----------



## sympathisant (3. Januar 2011)

was sind denn für dich wichtige sachen?

wie gehst du denn mit dem laptop ins internet ohne zusätzliche kosten?

und iphone ist nicht das einzige smartphone. es gibt bessere die weniger kosten.


----------



## Healor (3. Januar 2011)

Lucid schrieb:


> monatlkomme ich auf ca 20-30 euro.
> mit neuem vertrag und iphone wärens ca 45 euro ... eigentlich nicht so viel mehr



Naja von 20 - 30 Euro auf 45 Euro, das ist schon fast das doppelte, was du jeden Monat zahlen müsstest. Also meiner Meinung nach ist es etwas mehr als "nicht so viel mehr".

Die Frage ist, ist der monatliche Preis gerechtfertigt für das, was du mit dem Smartphone machst? Nur wegen den ganzen Apps, die kein Mensch braucht und um 24/7 auf Facebook, MSN, ICQ usw erreichbar zu sein, würde ich es mir nicht holen. Nur ist eben die Frage: Ist es für DICH wichtig?

Klar finde ich Smartphones auch ganz cool und manchmal, wenn ich unterwegs bin denke ich mir schon "ach könnte ich doch jetzt nur schnell im Internet nachgucken". Nur, zwei Jahrzehnte habe ich es jetzt ohne iPhone überlebt, ein Jahrzehnt sogar ganz ohne Handy und abgegangen ist es mir nie.

Im Grunde ist es nur eine teure Spielerei und absolut jede App, die mir bekannte voller Stolz präsentieren, sind absoluter Müll. Zeugs das keiner braucht. Sinnfreie Spielerei.

Ab und zu sehe ich im Fitnessstudio Leute mit einem iPhone, die sich beim Radfahren oder Spinning irgendwelche Serien anschaun. Für solche Zwecke wärs dann wieder ganz cool, oder zum Musik hören in der Bahn und/oder im Bus. Es kommt halt drauf an wie sehr du das Teil nutzt.


----------



## Lucid (3. Januar 2011)

nunja, wenn man ein geregeltes einkommen hat, sind 10-20 euro mehr im monat nicht die welt. auf der anderen seite..

damals ne 40gb ipod gekauft. 2 jahre benutzt, dann war das ding kaputt und nen 20 euro mp3 tut nun dieselben dienste.

psp kam raus... sofort gedacht.. cool. will haben... gekauft, vielleicht noch 2-3 spiele geholt.... welche genauso teuer wie pc spiele sind.
lange hat ich auch damit keinen spaß, spiele durchgezockt. 1-2 mal benutzt um videos während bahnfahrten zu gucken und musik zu hören wenn ich meinen mp3 player vergessen habe... ansonsten liegt das ding auch nur in der ecke rum^^.

netbook. ja hab ich mir auch gekauft. ich benutz es in der uni mit dem uni wlan, bissi zum gucken in den pausen, zum surfen.... erm "studieren" während vorlesungen.... aber ich wäre wohl auch gut ohne ausgekommen.

ausserdem wollte ich langezeit ne digi spiegelreflex kamera haben. ich habe mich damals dagegen entschieden, einfach deswegen, da ich das ding nur privat ab und zu genutzt hätte. und dafür soviel geld aus dem fenster werfen.. eher nicht, dafür reicht auch ne 50 euro kamera ausm "jupiter " ^^

daher nun die frage mit den smartphones. ich denke wirklich dass das meiste nur spielerei ist, auf welche man gut verzichten kann. 
trotzdem bin ich mit mir am kämpfen, sie sehen stylish aus, sind iwie cool und in gewissen situationen bestimmt praktisch. fix gucken warum der bus/bahn verspätung hat, wann der nächste kommt, msn icq etc von überall aus etc. aber nur deswegen eins holen? 

ich schätze ich bleib lieber bei meinem alten handy und guck mich nach einem guten 9 cent in alle netzte-prepaid anbieter um.

wens intressiert: ich hätte mich wohl für das desire hd entschieden

vielen dank für eure comments, ich freue mich natürlich über weitere erfahrungsberichte


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dein Ganzer text übersetzt. "Ich bin Neidisch"



Nur weil er kein Apple Fanboi ist. :>


Recht hat er schon irgendwo...die Leute sind heute sowas von stolz auf ihre Handys das einem das Kotzen kommen könnte. 

Ich hab im Übrigen ein S8500 von Samsung und bin damit sehr zufrieden, weil ich 1. nur 1 € für das Drum gezahlt habe mit Vertrag, ich 2. nur 22-23 € im Monat Vertrag bezahle und 3. das Teil auch WLAN, Touchscreen etc hat und ich damit einwandfrei mal eben was im Netz nachsehen kann. Für alles andere hab ich nämlich mein Notebook.


----------



## sympathisant (3. Januar 2011)

du glaubst wirklich dass dein handy dich nur 1 € kostet?


----------



## Healor (3. Januar 2011)

Das Handy zahlt man doch quasi 2 Jahre ab, so wie ich das mal verstanden habe.

OT: Dipfalfahrer?


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> du glaubst wirklich dass dein handy dich nur 1 € kostet?



Ach herrje...für die die es nicht verstehen wollen:


Apfel: Je nach Vertrag ca. 99 - 299 € zusätzlich als Startgebühr
Apfel: Je nach Vertrag ca. 25 - 80 € im Monat 





Mein Handy:

Startgebühr 1 €
Zusätzlich im Monat maximal 25 €


Rechnung:

Apfel: im günstigsten Fall 599 € nach 2 Jahren / im schlimmsten Fall 1059 €
Meins: 301 €


*hust*

Jaja...die Rechnung ist nicht auf den € genau, es gibt Sonderaktionen, es gibt bestimmte Tarife und es gibts das Drum sicherlich auch schon für 1 € mittlerweile + Vertrag. Trotzdem sollte jetzt jeder kapieren was ich damit gemeint habe.

Offtopic: Ja Dipfalfahrer :>


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin 16. Ich bin viel im Internet. Trotzdem halte ich Smartphones [ Sry für die Wortwahl im folgenden ] für die beschissenste, unnützeste und bescheuertste Erfindung aller Zeiten.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Ich fasse zusammen: 'Ich hab kein Smartphone und deswegen sollte auch kein anderer eins haben. *schnüff*'.



> Siehe da, da kommen die Apple-Fanboys herausgekrochen. Wobei, wieso bist du der einzige, ich hab immer gedacht ihr seid Rudeltiere?




Ich glaube ich hab oft genug erwähnt, dass es auch sehr gute Android Geräte gibt, oder?



> Klar, Empfangsprobleme bei einem Handy ist einwandfrei. Ist zwar nur das wichtigste an einem Handy, aber Apple kann das vernachlässigen, und bekommt das Ding trotzdem aus den Händen gerissen.




Du hast aber schon gelesen, was ich geschrieben hab? Wenn ich das mit meinem alten Motorola gemacht hab (mit der ganzen Hand umschließen, an die Antenne drücken), ist da auch der Empfang runter. Und wie gesagt : im Alltag reproduziert man das nie.




> Naja, ich hab eben geguckt, der Preis ist runtergegangen. War auf die anfänglichen 800-900€ bezogen. Aber wieder extra für dich: Dann halt für die Hälfte des Preises des iPhone.




Offensichtlich bist du nicht nur beim Preis nicht auf dem neusten Stand. Aber gut, dann zeig mir doch was vergleichbares für 300. Das einzige das mir da in den Sinn kommt wäre ein Samsung Wave. Das ist hardwaretechnisch nahe dran, zugegeben. Aber die Software? Von einem Softwareangebot wie es iOS oder Android hat meilenweit entfernt. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] Laptop sei dank. Und der Laptop kostet nur unwesentlich mehr als ein Iphone 4 und hat keine monatlichen Kosten [/font]



Das ist wie zu sagen 'Pfeif auf das Fahrrad, mit dem Panzer komm ich viel besser zur Arbeit, der hat auch deutlich mehr Power'. Es geht um Mobilität. Klar kann man mit einem Laptop mehr machen, aber ich will nicht den ganzen Tag ein Laptop mit mir rumtragen und jedes mal wenn ich kurz Internet brauche das Teil hochfahren. Ist das nicht irgendwie nachvollziehbar? Und wenn du dein Smartphone nicht benutzt, warum hast du dann eins? O_o


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Januar 2011)

Haters gonna hate 

Wo isn das Problem mit dem iPhone? Das 4 ist eins der besten momentan erhältlichen Smartphones und vom Preis her ebenfalls tragbar. 
Was soll außerdem der Vergleich zwischen Smartphone und Laptop? Wtf schlepp ich 24/7 mein Laptop mit mir rum? Telefonier ich mit meinem Laptop, benutz ich ihn als Wecker und hör ich damit Musik auf der Straße? Akkulaufzeit vom lappi brauch ich wohl auch nicht anmerken, die ist nämlich nochmal nen ganzes Stück geringer als die vom Smartphone.


Aja, Empfangsprobleme mit dem iPhone - funny. Wer von euch, der behauptet es gäbe Empfangsprobleme, hat denn eins? Ich hab meins ca. 2 Wochen nach Release gehabt und ich hatte nie - NIE! - irgendwelche Empfangsprobleme mit dem Handy. Selbst mit 180km/h auf der Autobahn gabs keine Probleme mit dem Internet oder sonst was.


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Selbst mit 180km/h auf der Autobahn gabs keine Probleme mit dem Internet oder sonst was.



Stimmt, das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Hohe Geschwindigkeiten macht das iPhone deutlich besser mit als u.A. das Milestone von einem Kumpel. Kann natürlich auch Zufall sein, aber wie gesagt - Empfangstechnisch hab ich wirklich nichts zu mäkeln. 

Wobei ich auch das Gefühl habe, dass NSN-Netze hohe Geschwindigkeit besser mitmachen als Huawei-Netze, aber das ist wieder was anderes.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Januar 2011)

Also wer die Funktionen eines Smartphones nicht nutzt, der braucht natürlich keins. Aber wenn man viel mobil surfen möchte, es vielleicht als Navi nehmen will oder oft Bilder und Videos machen will (ja ich weiss, dass Digitalkameras besser sind, aber die neueren Smartphones machen auch gute Bilder und Videos), der wird sicherlich viel Spaß mit nem iPhone 4 oder Android-Gerät haben. Wer es einfach nur kaufen will um es zu haben, aber nicht wirklich benutzt, der sollte sich sowas noch einmal überlegen und vielleicht was billigeres nehmen.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich. Nen iPod kauft man sich doch nicht wegen der guten Leistung, oder? Man kauft ihn sich weil es ebend...ein iPod ist! Man bekommt für denselben Preis einen x mal besseren Mp3/Mp4 Player von z.B. Sony.
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. Klar gibt es gute Mp3 und Mediaplayer von anderen Firmen, die durchaus dem iPod die Stirn bieten. Aber man erhält keinen xmal besseren Player für denselben Preis. Der iPod wird dieses Jahr übrigens zehn Jahre alt und als er 2001 erschien war er den damaligen Playern ein bisschen voraus, vor allem dank seiner Speicherfähigkeit und seiner einfachen Bedienbarkeit. Mittlerweile ist der iPod Classic nicht mehr so stark vertreten, dafür aber der iPod Touch und iPod Nano. Beides funktionierende tolle Media-Player. Vor allem der iPod Touch kann noch als mobiles Spielegerät punkten, dem Appstore und bei vorhandenen Jailbreak auch dem Cydia Store sei dank. Sicherlich nicht für die Core-Games, aber für die schnellen Spielrunden zwischendurch und teilweise auch für angepasste Shooter (N.O.V.A. 2, Modern Combat 2) ist der Touch super geeignet. Hinzu kommt eine einwandfreie Podcast-Funktion, der Videoplayer ist sehr gut und mit den richtigen Kopfhörern ist auch der Klang einwandfrei. Bei den Videos und bei der Musik können Media-Player von anderen Firmen mithalten, aber nicht bei den kompletten App- und Spieleangebot, sowie den vielfältigen Funktionen.
> ...


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gilt aber zu sagen: Beide Betriebssysteme sind sehr gelungen und haben sowohl ihre Vor-, als auch ihre Nachteile.



This.

Zum Thema Benutzerfreundlichkeit: Meine Oma kann ein iPad bedienen. Wenn du das nicht schaffst, würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen, seanbuddha. Aber nach dem Post fällt es mir sowieso schwer, dich noch ernst zu nehmen.
Zum Thema Haltbarkeit: Mein iPhone 4 ist mir schon mehrmals auf Asphalt, auf Fließen, auf Laminat, auf wasweisichalles gefallen und hat bis dato keinen Kratzer. Das Laminat hatte danach allerdings eine Delle.

Supporttechnisch habe ich die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht wie Razyl - schnell und problemlos. Ich hatte noch nie ein größeres Problem mit einem Apple-Gerät, aber bei kleineren Sachen wurde mir immer schnell geholfen.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Januar 2011)

Meins ist schon etliche male auf Fliesenboden gefallen, ohne Hülle und es hat ne leichte Delle im Edelstahlring und nen paar kleine Kratzer auf der Rückseite :>


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Januar 2011)

> nunja, wenn man ein geregeltes einkommen hat, sind 10-20 euro mehr im monat nicht die welt. auf der anderen seite..


Ok anscheinend habt ihr echt Geld wie Heu, dass ihr mal einfach so über 240 Euro im Jahr sagen könnt: Sind ja nur Peanuts.
Für mich sind 240 Euro schon mehr, als ich in einem normalen Monat auf die hohe Kante legen kann^^.
Mir wäre es wirklich nicht das Geld wert 12*45 Euro + Apps (wahrscheinlich über 500 Euro) im Jahr zu zahlen nur um im Buss zu schauen ob jemand bei Facebook mein Freund geworden ist.

Da bleibe ich bei meinen 30 Euro im Jahr und würde die 470 Euro 2 Jahre sparen und mir dann einen vernünftigen Computer für kaufen .

Es gibt sicherlich Leute die ein Iphone sinnvoll nutzen. 
Ein Kumpel von mir ist Projektingenieur und koordiniert über sein Iphone unterwegs die Termine. Ein Netbook ist im zu schwer und unhandlich. 

Ich geb auch gerne zu, dass ein Iphone durchaus für únterwegs eine lustige Spielerei ist und das ein Ipad auf lange sicht viel Strom spart, wenn man nicht immer seinen dicken PC anwerfen muss nur um mal Mails abzuholen oder zu schauen was in der Glotze kommt.
Aber momentan wären sie mir das Geld einfach nicht wert. 

Momentan gehts mir einfach nur tierische auf den Zeiger, dass Leute auf Parties ständig ihre Penisse Smartphones aus der Hose holen um sie zu vergleichen.
In öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln düdelts dann auch aus 10 Richtungen...


----------



## Edou (3. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> This.
> 
> Zum Thema Benutzerfreundlichkeit: Meine Oma kann ein iPad bedienen. Wenn du das nicht schaffst, würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen, seanbuddha.



Da kann ich dir leider nicht Zustimmen. Nur weil deine Oma es kann (Sicherlich nach Einarbeit) muss es nicht jeder können. Wenn er nicht die Zeit "Verschwenden" möchte und sich Stundenlang Einarbeiten muss (Keine Ahnung wie die bedienung jetzt ist oder wie "Lernfähig" er in Technischen dingen ist) kann ich Verstehen dass er es nicht als Benutzerfreundlich empfindet.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Januar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir leider nicht Zustimmen. Nur weil deine Oma es kann (Sicherlich nach Einarbeit) muss es nicht jeder können. Wenn er nicht die Zeit "Verschwenden" möchte und sich Stundenlang Einarbeiten muss (Keine Ahnung wie die bedienung jetzt ist oder wie "Lernfähig" er in Technischen dingen ist) kann ich Verstehen dass er es nicht als Benutzerfreundlich empfindet.



Was ist das denn für ein Argument?
Du brauchst sowohl beim iPhone als auch beim iPad (die Bedienung ist eigentlich völlig gleich) nichtmal eine Sekunde Einarbeitung - selbst mein 16 Jahre altes Alkatell hier was nur telefonieren kann (!) ist schwieriger zu bedienen. Du hast eben nur eine Taste mit der du einfach zurück ins Menü gehst und alles was auf dem Bildschirm passiert wird dir step by step erklärt.


----------



## Edou (3. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Argument?
> Du brauchst sowohl beim iPhone als auch beim iPad (die Bedienung ist eigentlich völlig gleich) nichtmal eine Sekunde Einarbeitung - selbst mein 16 Jahre altes Alkatell hier was nur telefonieren kann (!) ist schwieriger zu bedienen. Du hast eben nur eine Taste mit der du einfach zurück ins Menü gehst und alles was auf dem Bildschirm passiert wird dir step by step erklärt.



Wie gesagt: Ich hatte so ein ding noch nicht in der Hand.


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie muss mir der Threadteil über die Bedienbarkeit eines Ipads verloren gegangen sein ^^.
Ich hatte über Sylvester mal eins in der Hand und nach 5 Sekunden erklärung konnte ich damit ohne Probleme umgehen...
Hier machst du es an, das ist der zurück Knopf und ansonsten ist dein Finger die Maus.


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir leider nicht Zustimmen. Nur weil deine Oma es kann (Sicherlich nach Einarbeit) muss es nicht jeder können. Wenn er nicht die Zeit "Verschwenden" möchte und sich Stundenlang Einarbeiten muss (Keine Ahnung wie die bedienung jetzt ist oder wie "Lernfähig" er in Technischen dingen ist) kann ich Verstehen dass er es nicht als Benutzerfreundlich empfindet.



Da muss man sich nicht 'stundenlang Einarbeiten'. Jeder mit einem Funken technischem Verstand nimmt das Teil in die Hand und kann innerhalb von wenigen Minuten einwandfrei damit umgehen. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wie gesagt: Ich hatte so ein ding noch nicht in der Hand.[/font]




Wieso stellst du dann bitte Behauptungen über die Bedienbarkeit auf?

'Ich hab es zwar noch nie benutzt, aber das ist total kacke und schwer!!111'


----------



## Edou (3. Januar 2011)

Ich habe nie behaupted dass es Schwer ist, da ich, wie gesagt, noch nie eines benutzt habe. Ich habe lediglich gesagt das er es nicht Unbedingt können muss, nur weil deine Oma es kann.

Zumindest war es so gemeint.

Ich habe auch nie behaupted das diese dinger, um Freundlich zu bleiben, Blöd oder Schlecht sind. Da mein Vertrag bald ausläuft bin ich eh auf Angebote gespannt und vielleicht leg ich mir Ja eines Zu.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir leider nicht Zustimmen. Nur weil deine Oma es kann (Sicherlich nach Einarbeit) muss es nicht jeder können. Wenn er nicht die Zeit "Verschwenden" möchte und sich Stundenlang Einarbeiten muss (Keine Ahnung wie die bedienung jetzt ist oder wie "Lernfähig" er in Technischen dingen ist) kann ich Verstehen dass er es nicht als Benutzerfreundlich empfindet.



Du brauchst so gut wie keine Einarbeitung, vor allem beim iOS nicht. Mit Icons sind klar zu erkennen und sind demnach auch beschriftet. Es gibt nur vier Tasten, die sich alle von selbst erklären: Home-Taste, um immer wieder zum Hauptbildschirm zurückzukehren. Power-Button um das Handy auszuschalten und die beiden Lautstärkeregler, also lauter und leiser. Selbst in den Einstellungen kann man nahezu alles auf den ersten Blick erfassen. Benutzerfreundlichkeit ist also mehr als gegeben.


----------



## Nebola (3. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab mein iPhone 4 nun seit dem 23.11 und mir ist es zwar auch leider schon 3-4 Runter gefallen, aber Kratzer hat es keine. Die Bedienbarkeit ist super einfach. Hatte vorher nen iPod Touch.
Netz Probleme habe ich keine. Warum auch ? muss ich das Teil so in die Hand nehmen und zuhalten das ich sagen kann "lololoololl crap alda kein Netz fuuu!1111!!1111" ? Ich denke nicht.

Wir brauchen nun auch nicht weiter auf dem Kommentar von Edou antworten. Er hat ja gesagt wie es gemeint war etc.


----------



## Thomas Weber (5. Januar 2011)

Ich habe eine Black Berry und finde sie einfach geil. Ich weiß nicht wie das Leben davor war, echt. Ich habe alle meine Emails, Sms und Facebook Nachrichten in einer Folder, es macht das Leben wirklich um so vieles einfacher. Ich finde Smartphones überhaupt eine geniale Idee, mag aber diese Touchscreentechnologie überhaupt nicht. Deshalb mag ich Blackberry wahrscheinlich auch mehr als iPhone oder die anderen.


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

ach ja mit Freunden ist auch genr mal die Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn der heutigen Telefone + Smarthones...ich hatte früher auch so einen Splean und ein Nokia Communikator - damals der Hit und so...aber nun hab ich ein einfaches Handy mit Radio - das wars. Und letzte Rechnung war über ca 11 €. Wenn was ist ruf ich kurz an oder schick ne SMS - fertig. Liegt wohl an der Arbeit, da hängt man den ganzen Tag am Telefon und kann es dann nicht mehr sehen...aber wie alle jüngeren Leute dann abends in den Cafes und Kneipen sitzen mit ihren Spielzeugen in der Hand...voll kommunikativ...


----------



## Ardomur (7. Januar 2011)

So /flame on, ein weiterer Apple Fanboy hat sich eingeschlichen......

Ich habe das iPhone 4 am Tag des Release in Deutschland ergattert, musste dann noch meinen Arbeitstag überstehen und das Ding zu Hause an Itunes angeschlossen. Seitdem keine Probleme (technischen Support hab ich noch kein einziges Mal benötigt). Paar Mal runter gefallen, jedes Mal Schreck gekriegt und ein Mal tatsächlich ein haarfeiner Strich.....war wirklich ein Haar vom Boden.
Zuvor hab ich mich nach alternativen umgeschaut, interessanterweise waren alle Handys (ich nehm jetzt mal HTC als vergleich) GENAU so teuer wie das iPhone. Die Anzahlung, sowohl die Vertragskosten, die Telefonkosten sowie die Vertragslaufzeiten waren EXAKT die gleichen.
Mit dem Unterschied das Apple eine bessere Grafik hat, durch den App Store der Apple Fanboys VIEEEEL mehr auswahl und ein iPhone einfach schicker aussieht.

Beim durchlesen fallen einem natürlich viele kritikfähige Punkte auf ("iPhone Käufer nur weils Cool und In ist, Pfui"), jaha natürlich, aber wenn ihr euch ein Auto kauft, dann soll das in erster Linie fahren und euch von A nach B bringen. Warum würdet ihr euch einen Audi, BMW oder Mercedes, oder auch ganz extrem Bugatti, Porsche etc. kaufen ? Ein Trabbi bringt doch dasselbe, es fährt......
JA aber darum geht es nun mal einfach nicht. Die allerallermeisten von euch, würden sich ohne zu zögern das schickere oder schönere Auto kaufen. Der einfach Grund, wenn der Preis der selbe ist, nehm ich einfach das bessere, schickere und meinetwegen auch coolere.

Ich benutze mein iPhone natürlich auf der Arbeit und auf dem Weg dorthin. Wenn ich zu hause bin kann ich dann entspannt über W-Lan Filme angucken, während ich Esse oder sonstwas mache. Seit ich das iPhone hab, fristet mein PC eigentlich ein relativ einsames Leben...dadurch, dass ich diesen nicht mehr anschmeißen muss, nur um mich mit meinen Freunden zu unterhalten, spar ich mir das ganze.

Zu den Kosten der Appstore Spiele: Ich habe mir vor Weihnachten das Spiel Harry Potter 1-4 Lego fürs iPhone gekauft, zum stolzen Preis von 3,- €. Angefangen zu Spielen, und konnte gar nicht mehr aufhören. Seit Kauf eine aktive Spielzeit von >35 Stunden, für schlappe 3,- €, dafür krieg ich gerade mal nen Döner und ne Cola, oder bei MC-Doof 3 Burger. Natürlich, wenn ich die 3,- € feste bei der Bankanlege für 50 Jahre, damit ich bissl mehr als nur meine Rente habe, hinkt der Vergleich natürlich, aber im Vergleich mit Spielen für den Computer (Neu 50,- € ?! (Ich habe mir seit LANGEM kein PC-Spiel mehr gekauft....)) und je nach Spiel sogar wesentlich miesere Grafik und Bedienung......

Zusammenfassend:
Ich habe es nicht bereut mich in die Reihe der Fanboys gestellt zu haben. Ob ich den Vertrag jetzt verlängere, weiß ich noch nicht, da es in eineinhalb Jahren vlt. bessere Alternativen gibt, aber Momentan hat noch kein Handy eines Freundes (HTC etc.) irgendwas gekonnt, was das iPhone NICHT konnte, abgesehen natürlich von Programmieren von Programmen, Schreiben von Dateien für die Arbeit....die ich schließlich auf der ARBEIT erledige^^.

Wer ein Handy haben möchte zum telefonieren, kauft sich irgendwas, wer ein Handy zum Arbeit möchte, schaut sich bei der Konkurrenz um, wer ein Handy zum Spaß haben möchte, kommt zu den Apple Fanboys.

Zur Benutzerfreundlichkeit kann ich nicht viel sagen....ich seh eigentlich keinen Erklärungsbedarf darin. Unten ist ein Knopf um zum Startbildschirm zu kommen, und wer auf seine Mails will klickt auf "Mail", wer auf Youtube möchte klickt auf "Youtube" und wer Facebook will,..... Ob meine Oma das schafft, weiß ich nicht.....ich bezweifel, dass Sie die Icons überhaupt erkennen könnte, aber das Prinzip ist nun nicht gerade schwer.....

So far ich arbeite jetzt mal weiter und verzieh mich, bevor der Flamewar in eine weitere Runde geht.

@TE Wenn du was zum Spielen willst, kauf dir ein Smartphone, wenn du was zum telefonieren willst ein normales Handy. Ob du ein gesundes Sozialleben hast, indem du noch mit deinen Freunden kommunizierst, oder ob du mehr Lust drauf hast, im Bus, Bahn oder sonstwo zwischen durch Filme zu gucken, Musik zu hören und Spiele zu spielen musst du wissen. Im endeffekt werden dir immer welche zur anderen Seite raten!

Edit: Zu den Empfangsproblemen, das iPhone 4 wurde seit Release am WENIGSTEN von allen anderen Smartphones auf der Welt wieder umgetauscht, weil JEDER Benutzer vollkommen zufrieden damit ist. Wer sich eins kauft, weiß schließlich, das er es nur zum protzen und spielen kauft, und es erfüllt dahin gehend ja seinen Zweck 
Ich konnte noch nie eine Empfangsschwierigkeit feststellen, ich hab eine dünne Plastik Hülle drum (man ist ja doch vorsichtig bei Kratzern^^), mein Internet oder sonstwas wurde jedoch durch nichts verlangsamt, egal ob feste gedrückt, mit schweißnassen Händen, linke oder rechte Hand.....


----------



## sympathisant (7. Januar 2011)

> Ich habe es nicht bereut mich in die Reihe der Fanboys gestellt zu haben. Ob ich den Vertrag jetzt verlängere, weiß ich noch nicht, da es in eineinhalb Jahren vlt. bessere Alternativen gibt, aber Momentan hat noch kein Handy eines Freundes (HTC etc.) irgendwas gekonnt, was das iPhone NICHT konnte, abgesehen natürlich von Programmieren von Programmen, Schreiben von Dateien für die Arbeit....die ich schließlich auf der ARBEIT erledige^^.



kannst du mal eben nen vollen akku reinpacken, wenn der alte leer ist?
kannst du ne zusätzliche speicherkarte reinpacken oder diese tauschen wenn du es für nötig hälst?
kannst du per USB das ding als festplatte misbrauchen?
kannst du mp3s ohne itunes abspielen, einfach so von ner gerippten cd?
kannst du die oberfläche getalten wie du willst?

ich weiss, brauchst du alles nicht. aber erzähl nicht dass das iphone mit anderen smartphones gleichzieht. die sind von der hardware und software her flexibler.


preis lt. chip fürs iphone in deutschland (ohne gesponsorte verträge und so) 800 euro

preis fürs vergleichbare htc desire 490 euro.


was passiert eigentlich mit deiner ganzen musik wenn dein itunes-konto gesperrt oder gehackt wird? 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Gestohlene-iTunes-Konten-werden-in-China-angeboten-Update-1164840.html


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> preis lt. chip fürs iphone in deutschland (ohne gesponsorte verträge und so) 800 euro



Wenn du deine Infos von Chip hast, hab ich keine weiteren Fragen. Chip ist sogar noch lausiger als Computerbild, und das will was heißen. 
Im Apple Store kann man das Teil ohne alles für 600 Euro mitnehmen.

Und wenn mein iTunes Konto 'gehackt' werden würde hätte ich die ganze Musik ja sowieso auf dem Rechner. 
Und dank gutem Support hab ich meinen Account innerhalb von wenigen Stunden wieder. So what?



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]kannst du mal eben nen vollen akku reinpacken, wenn der alte leer ist?[/font]




Nein. Aber man kann Zusatzakkus oder Akkuhüllen anstecken. So oder so trag ich was zusätzliches mit mir rum, also who cares?



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]kannst du ne zusätzliche speicherkarte reinpacken oder diese tauschen wenn du es für nötig hälst?[/font]




Wer bei 32GB internem Speicher noch eine Speicherkarte bräuchte macht was falsch. Zugegeben, ist ganz nett. Aber brauchen würde ich sowas nicht.



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]kannst du per USB das ding als festplatte misbrauchen?[/font]




Japp. Zwar über iTunes, aber da eigentlich recht bequem.



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]kannst du mp3s ohne itunes abspielen, einfach so von ner gerippten cd?[/font]




Wieso genau sollte ich oder irgendwer das wollen?



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]kannst du die oberfläche getalten wie du willst?[/font]




Mit Jailbreak ohne Probleme. Richtige Freiheit hat man bei Android auch nur, wenn es gerooted ist.


----------



## Ardomur (7. Januar 2011)

Punkt 1: Akkulaufzeit von 8 Stunden, bei vollem gebrauch, sprich Video Download, aktives Spielen und Musik hören und was sonst noch so geht, ICH habe immer ein Ladekabel zu Hause und eins auf der Arbeit, beim Kauf war eins dabei, und da ich schon iPod besitzer war war das zweite auch kein Problem.
Punkt 2: Brauchst du mehr als 32 GB ? Nur wenn du Filme, die du mehr als 1 mal geguckt hast drauf lässt. Rechnen wir mit 8 GB Musik (2000 Lieder, die hörste dir eh nicht alle an, aber ok), Film a 0,5 GB die Stunde, nimmste 5 Filme mit, a 2 Stunden hast du weitere 5 GB. 2 GB rechnen wir mal grob für den internen speicher weg, der eh nicht zur verfügung steht, macht nach Adam Riese 32 - 2 - 5 - 8 = 17 GB für Apps. Vielleicht willst du noch ein Navicon für 2 GB rein hauen, die restlichen Spiele verbrauchen MAXIMAL 0,5-1 GB pro Spiel, und jetzt erklär mir mal, wie ich das voll kriegen soll. Das 16 GB Handy ist zugegebenermaßen relativ schnell voll, WENN man so viele Filme und Spiele drauf haut. Außerdem, wenn ihr es, wie ihr so schön sagt, als HANDY benutzt, verbrauchst du exakt die 2 GB für das Betriebssystem, der Rest ist Spielerei die man ja nicht haben muss.
Punkt 3: Nein, ich brauche ein Kabel zum Anstecken, danach ja, Software ist zwar nicht legal aber das ist ja das wenigste in diesem Land
Punkt 4: Nein, anstatt dem Arbeitsplatz geh ich in Itunes um die Dateien in einen Ordner zu schieben und habe Sie mit einem MEHRaufwand von vlt 30 sec ebenfalls drauf.....
Punkt 5: Ich kann Hintergrund ändern, Icons schieben wie ich will. Darüber hinaus, NEIN, wenn ich für Youtube ein anderes Bild will, hab ich halt Pech gehabt. Auch hier gibt es gecracte Versionen auf die man Linux drauf hauen kann, und dann Heidi Witzka

Zum Preis von CHIP, wo zum Teufel nehmt ihr eure Zahlen her? http://store.apple.c...mco=MTgxNTgzMzY
Ein Handelsübliches iPhone, vom Hersteller versand, mit 32 GB kostet, wenn ich nicht völlig falsch liege 739,00 €. Als Handy reicht ja die 16 GB Version, sind wir bei 629,00 €, knappe 200,- € weniger als dein Preis, ist ungefähr ein Viertel. Wenn ich mich schon beschwere, erkundige ich mich wenigstens vorher, worüber!

Zur Sicherheit, diese Mail Zeug etc. kriegst du auch auf jedem anderen Handy, wenn du dort auf Seiten klickst, oder deine ganzen Angaben machst.  WENN mein Acc gehackt werden sollte wiederrufe ich bei meiner Bank den Abbuchungsauftrag. MEINE Musik ist auf 3 verschiedenen Festplatten, jeweils ein Computer und eine externe, sowie mein alter iPod Touch und das iPhone, die ja jeweils als Sicherheitskopie gebraucht werden können.

Ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht, warum ihr alle rum meckert. ICH habe noch KEINEN EINZIGEN iPhone besitzer je über sein Handy meckern hören. Was interessiert mich den die Möglichkeit von mehr Speicherplatz, wenn ich eh nicht so viel verbrauche? (Auto Vergleich, ich weiß ich steh drauf) Warum einen Bugatti Veyron SS kaufen, der über 400 fahren KANN, wenn du auf ner Autobahn selbst bei 300 Probleme kriegst die durch zu ziehen wegen Verkehr und Straßenführung. Für die 1 - 2 Mal auf ner Rennstrecke auch quatsch.....

Wenn HTC so viel bessere ist, wie ihr sagt, dann kauft euch eins und freut euch über die Deppen die mit nem iPhone rum laufen. ICH habe noch keinen HTC Besitzer geflamt oder runter gemacht (Vielleicht auch, weil ich überzeugt bin, dass bessere Smartphone zu besitzen), also warum müsst ihr des machen?
Ich würde mich ja nur von Leuten beraten lassen, die über die Smartphones selber auch bescheid wissen, und nicht nur irgendwo mal was darüber gelesen haben (Empfangsstörung, war im Internet von Berichten von UN die nachweislich kein iPhone zum testen hatten, bei nicht einmal 0,3% der da verkauften iPhones wurden Empfangsstörungen gemeldet, die normale Quote liegt bei 3-4%, und selbst diese 0,3% haben von einem Umtausch ihres iPhones abgesehen, da die Störungen minimal sind)

Wenn ihr keins wollt, kauft euch keins und seit froh nicht mit dem Strom zu Schwimmen. Wenn ihr eins wollt, kauft euch eins und freut euch MIT dem Strom zu schwimmen 

Edit: Wuhu, so muss das sein, die Fanboys schlagen zurück


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich weiss, brauchst du alles nicht. aber erzähl nicht dass das iphone mit anderen smartphones gleichzieht. die sind von der hardware und software her flexibler.



Das mit Hard- und Software mag durchaus stimmen. Der Nachteil am Android: Es wird nicht ausgenutzt, zumindest nicht im Spielebereich. Was Epic Games und Rage und teilweise auch Gameloft auf dem iPhone für Grafik herausholen, das schaffen die bei Android-Handys irgendwie nicht, obwohl es wohl rein theoretisch möglich ist. Infinity Blade zeigt z.B., was man alles aus dem iPhone herausholen kann dank Unreal Engine 3.


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mit Hard- und Software mag durchaus stimmen. Der Nachteil am Android: Es wird nicht ausgenutzt, zumindest nicht im Spielebereich. Was Epic Games und Rage und teilweise auch Gameloft auf dem iPhone für Grafik herausholen, das schaffen die bei Android-Handys irgendwie nicht, obwohl es wohl rein theoretisch möglich ist. Infinity Blade zeigt z.B., was man alles aus dem iPhone herausholen kann dank Unreal Engine 3.



Liegt daran, dass Android-User ungerne Geld ausgeben. Sowas würde sich da deutlich schlechter verkaufen, als bei iOS. Ich glaube der CEO von Roviomobile war es, der neulich mal in einem Interview gesagt hat, dass noch nie irgendein Entwickler erfolgreich unter Android verkauft habe. Werbefinanziert kann man da einiges machen, aber mit tatsächlich kostenpflichtigen Titeln tut man sich da relativ schwer. 

Und leider kann bei Android auch sowas passieren: http://www.golem.de/1101/80578.html


----------



## Vanth1 (7. Januar 2011)

Ich hab ein Iphone 4 und kann sagen das ich vollkommen zufireden bin.
Jailbreak drauf und schon muss ich kein geld für apps ausgeben sondern kann mir alles so besorgen.
Verbindungsprobleme hatte ich auch nie.

Ausserdem ist internet usw eine große hilfe,für mich auch in der schule.


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2011)

Vanth schrieb:


> Jailbreak drauf und schon muss ich kein geld für apps ausgeben sondern kann mir alles so besorgen.



... 

Ich kann immer noch nicht verstehen, wie jemand Software die sowieso schon viel zu billig ist auch noch klauen kann. Ganz ehrlich, wenn man das nötig hat, sollte man sich kein so ein teures Gerät kaufen.
Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich kann immer noch nicht verstehen, wie jemand Software die sowieso schon viel zu billig ist auch noch klauen kann. Ganz ehrlich, wenn man das nötig hat, sollte man sich kein so ein teures Gerät kaufen.
> Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


Apple versucht eben mit allen Mitteln die Kunden zu fangen.

Und viel zu billig würde ich es mal nicht nennen.


Aber, da es hier nicht erwünscht ist, werde ich auch nicht weiter darüer diskutieren.


----------



## EspCap (7. Januar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Apple versucht eben mit allen Mitteln die Kunden zu fangen.
> 
> Und viel zu billig würde ich es mal nicht nennen.



Sekunde - was hat Raubkopiererei jetzt genau mit Apple zu tun? Jailbreaken und illegal Apps laden sind zwei paar Stiefel. 


Und was an 79 Cent für absolut süchtig machende Spiele wie Angry Birds, Flight Control oder Fruit Ninja zu teuer sein soll weis ich wirklich nicht. Die umfangreicheren Titel kosten für gewöhnlich 5-8 Euro, absolut lächerlich für die Arbeit die drin steckt. Klar, durch die Masse der Käufer macht der Entwickler trotzdem Gewinn. Aber teuer ist das definitiv nicht.

Wenn man überlegt was man auf der PSP oder auf dem DS für ähnlich umfangreiche Spiele bezahlt... ein Witz.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich kann immer noch nicht verstehen, wie jemand Software die sowieso schon viel zu billig ist auch noch klauen kann. Ganz ehrlich, wenn man das nötig hat, sollte man sich kein so ein teures Gerät kaufen.
> Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.



Ich nutze diese Möglichkeit als Probierversion, da es leider nicht für jede App eine Test-Version gibt. Gefällt mir eine App wird sie gekauft, gefällt sie mir nicht wird alles von der App gelöscht und gut ist. Sollte es offizielle Test-Versionen geben, dann wird natürlich die genutzt. Der Appstore bietet ja leider weiterhin eine menge Mist an... =/


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. Januar 2011)

bezüglich iphone und zugriff vom pc über itunes: es geht auch ohne. es gibt eine kostenfreie app, welche einen netzwerkpc simuliert. heißt man kann per wlan darauf zugreifen, als wäre es ein pc im netzwerk. und das ganz ohne zusatzsoftware.
itunes ist also nicht unbedingt nötig.
klar das iphone hat ein paar nachteile, wie der interne speicher oder der fest verbaute akku. aber an sich ist es ein ziemlich gutes gerät.
gerade das iphone4 ist ein großer sprung vom 3g.
ich bin selbst noch nicht sicher was ich mir im märz wenn der vertrag ausläuft zulegen werde. schlecht sind sie alle nicht.

aber wer smartphones generell für sinnlos hält hat leider keine ahnung was die geräte alles können. die teile haben mittlerweile so gut wie alle ein navigationssystem. dazu einen mp3- und sogar videoplayer. ausserdem eine kamera, welche je nach modell mehr oder weniger gut ist. die kamera meines samsung m8800 (schon etwas älter) macht bessere fotos als meine canon ixus 400 welche ich vorher hatte.
dann natürlich noch mobiler internetzugang mit zugriff auf emails von überall. und natürlich lassen sie sich als mobiler datenträger verwenden.
und telefonieren kann man damit auch.

also sinn machen die geräte schon. wer natürlich all das nicht braucht, oder lieber lauter einzelgeräte für die funktionen mitschleppt, bitte.


um zur kernfrage des TEs zu kommen, welche smartphones zu empfehlen sind, fällt die antwort sehr sehr schwer.
Alle haben ihre vor und nachteile. 
die funktionen unterscheiden sich kaum. für alle plattformen gibt es apps für ziemlich alle. wobei da windows phone 7 noch hinterherhinkt, da es sehr neu ist.
wie gut win p7 ist kann ich aber noch nicht beurteilen. werde es aber testen, haben es in der firma zum testen unserer webapps bereits bestellt.

in meiner firma haben wir sowohl iphones als auch htc geräte mit android. gerade das iphone4 ist ein sehr solides produkt. durch den hohen marktanteil kommen apps auch meist als erstes für iphone.
aber android ist auch sehr gelungen. an sich ist es geschmackssache. je nachdem auf was man am meisten wert legt sollte man seine ko-kriterien festlegen.
apple ist halt recht teuer. über 100&#8364; aufpreis für 16gb mehr speicher ist extrem heftig, wenn man überlegt was speicherkarten mittlerweile nurnoch kosten. aber dafür bekommt man hier mit sicherheit ein solides produkt. klar zahlt man hier aber auch für den namen.
htc hat bspw viel plastik verbaut und wirkt nicht so edel.
aber wie gesagt muss das jeder für sich selbst wissen.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Januar 2011)

es gibt sicherlich viele dinge die einem an apple stören können...wie z.B. das aufzwingen ihrer software und das absolut doofste programm der welt... itunes (für windows).

aber am iphone 4 selber kann man nicht viel schlechtest anhängen. hab meins für 340chf bekommen 32GB version mit abo verlängerung (35chf/monat).
ja die netzverbindung bricht ab, wenn man an den bestimmten positionen der antenne festhält. problem ist aber gelöst mit einer schutzhülle.
wer sich also ein smartphone kauft, dass aus chromstahl und glas besteht kauft sich auf jedenfall so eine schutzhülle, es sei den er hat freude daran sein gerät öfters mal in reparatur zu schicken.
als ich mir das iphone gekauft habe war es aus meiner sicht klar das beste von allen. ich hatte vorher ein Sony Ericsson und bin absolut kein apple fan. aber ich musste einsehen, dass es von der handhabung (heisst begriffsstutzige touchscreens) und den technischen daten klar besser war als die anderen.


----------



## Konov (11. Januar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin 16. Ich bin viel im Internet. Trotzdem halte ich Smartphones [ Sry für die Wortwahl im folgenden ] für die beschissenste, unnützeste und bescheuertste Erfindung aller Zeiten.
> Jeden Tag seh ich im Bus wie die kleinen Kinder und Studenten nur auf ihren Dingern am Zocken sind und bei jedem Telefonieren es immer sichtlich und protzig rausholen nach dem Motto "Guck mal was ich hab und du nicht! Höhö!".
> Ich finde Smartphones nur dann nützlich, wenn man es wirklich für die Arbeit braucht. [Manager etc.]
> Die anderen sind meistens eh nur die "Attention Whores".
> ...



word!

Habe zwar einen ipod Shuffle, aber eigtl nur weil ich ihn für besonders praktisch und stabil wegen der Größe gehalten habe.
Bisher hat er dieses Kriterium auch erfüllt.


Zum Thema Smartphones ist mir aufgefallen, dass hier immer von der guten Bedienlichkeit geredet wird - ich persönlich habe das mehrfach getestet bei Freunden und Bekannten und kann mich mit Touchscreen und Co. nicht anfreunden.
Vielleicht bin ich einfach ein totaler Grobmotoriker aber Tasten sind mir lieber. 

Also Smartphones fallen für mich in die Kategorie Facebook & Co. Unnütz für meine Zwecke.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Januar 2011)

Um eine Wartezeit zu überbrücken, reicht mir auch mein normales Handy. Ich blicke da derzeit gar nicht durch. Weiß nicht mal, was der Unterschied zwischen ipod und iphone ist und von smartphone hab ich noch nie was gehört. Naja, wer meint, dass er das braucht, soll glücklich damit werden.


----------



## Kaldreth (11. Januar 2011)

Ich möchte nicht mehr ohne mein Nexus sein! Jederzeit Zugriff aufs Internet und für mich sehr wichtig auf meine Emails. Ein Navigationsgerät ständig dabei zu haben hat sich bislang auch schon einigemale bewährt! Geldautomat suchen in fremder Stadt.... zudem bietet mir mein Handy eine super Organisationszentrale mit Kalender / Aufgabenliste und Kontakten ich kann mein Berufsleben so viel besser organisieren (z.B. durch Einblick in Kalender meiner Partner um freie Termine zu finden etc.) und hab mehr Zeit für wesentliche Dinge! 

Wers nicht braucht ok! Aber die Dinger generell als unnütz hinzu stellen seh ich nicht ein! 

Zum Thema Iphone 4! Gutes Gerät aber man bekommt bessere für weniger Geld! Ich mag es persönlich nicht von Apple eingeschränkt zu sein und gezwungen zu werden ITunes zu benutzen! Ich mag es, auch auf meinen Handy, meine Oberfläche selbst zu gestalten und nach meinen Wünschen zu optimieren.


----------



## Dabow (12. Januar 2011)

Ohne iPhone, ohne mich !

ich liebe es !


----------



## LiangZhou# (12. Januar 2011)

Ich bin jetzt mal ganz ehrlich und sage: Ich würde ein Smartphone die ganze Zeit dafür benutzen iwelche Spielchen und Gimmicks auszuprobieren. Navi? Mobiler Mailzugriff? Juckt mich nicht!

Wie gesagt, WÜRDE. Zzt  benutze ich ein Sony Ericson K750i seit mehreren Jahren und einen iPod touch 8GB. 

Brauch ich also ein Smartphone? Nein
Will ich eins? Ja, schon


Das selbe sollte sich Threadersteller einfach auch fragen


&#8364;: Was zur Hölle ist denn nu wieder mit den Accounts los?!


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Januar 2011)

LiangZhou# schrieb:


> Brauch ich also ein Smartphone? Nein
> Will ich eins? Ja, schon



Das bringts aufn Punkt!


----------



## Lucid (16. Januar 2011)

nunja, nen kollege von mir hat das iphone und ist mehr als zufrieden damit, zumal es einfach viel mehr apps fürs iphone gibt als für die android handys. und wenn man sich werbung im tv anguckt heißts oft "jetzt neu als app für ihr iphone etc" und ich frage mich.... und was ist mit den android-usern? gehen die leer aus?


wie gesagt mittlerweile habe ich erstmal gegen den kauf einer solchen teuren spielerei entschieden, auch wenn es mich sehr reitzt. die diskussion android vs apple intressiert mich dennoch sehr


----------



## EspCap (16. Januar 2011)

Lucid schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den android-usern? gehen die leer aus?



Manchmal schon, weil es sich a) nicht immer lohnt, da Android-User ungerne für Apps zahlen (Klick!) und b) bei Android deutlich mehr Auflösungen/OS-Versionen/sonstige Hardwareteile unterstützt werden müssen, um möglichst viele User damit zu erreichen.


----------



## Ogil (16. Januar 2011)

Nur weil die Android-User nicht genannt werden, heisst das ja nicht, dass die nix bekommen. Ist ja bei solcher Werbung auch immer die Frage woher das Geld kommt bzw. ob es da eventuell Zuschuesse (in dem Fall von Apple) gab. Hier heisst es z.B. bei TV-Werbung fuer neue Games oft "Out now for PS3" oder "Now available for XBox360" - obwohl es die Spiele fuer beide Plattformen gibt.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Manchmal schon, weil es sich a) nicht immer lohnt, da Android-User ungerne für Apps zahlen (Klick!) und b) bei Android deutlich mehr Auflösungen/OS-Versionen/sonstige Hardwareteile unterstützt werden müssen, um möglichst viele User damit zu erreichen.



Du behauptest, auf Aussage eines Entwicklers, dass Android-User nicht für Apps bezahlen wollen? Bisschen heuchlerisch, meinst du nicht?
Der Typ gibt lediglich seine Meinung ab, das ist noch lange nicht statistisch belegt.

Davon mal abgesehen, kann es gut sein, dass im Android-Market weniger verkauft wird, was aber wohl einfach daran liegt, dass für Android wesentlich mehr kostenlose Apps zur Verfügung stehen, die die gleiche Aufgabe von kostenpflichigen Apps übernehmen. Ob Kalender, Barcode-Scanner, Homereplacements (ein eindeutiges Plus für Android), Alarm-Apps, News-Apps, oder etliche Widgets, all das gibt es bei Android kostenlos, oft sogar ohne Werbung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Januar 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen, kann es gut sein, dass im Android-Market weniger verkauft wird, was aber wohl einfach daran liegt, dass für Android wesentlich mehr kostenlose Apps zur Verfügung stehen, die die gleiche Aufgabe von kostenpflichigen Apps übernehmen. Ob Kalender, Barcode-Scanner, Homereplacements (ein eindeutiges Plus für Android), Alarm-Apps, News-Apps, oder etliche Widgets, all das gibt es bei Android kostenlos, oft sogar ohne Werbung.



Eben - weil sich da nicht so gut verkaufen lässt. Die Sachen die du da aufzählst gibt es aber auch für iOS massenhaft kostenlos, nur so am Rande 

Es ist einfach so, Android-User sind seltener bereit für eine App zu zahlen. Das sagt nicht nur Rovio Mobile, es ist einfach so.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Es ist einfach so, Android-User sind seltener bereit für eine App zu zahlen. Das sagt nicht nur Rovio Mobile, es ist einfach so.



Na dann sag mal an.
Worauf stützt du dich?
Welche Statistik sagt das aus?

Oder ist das einfach nur deine rosa-Apple-Brille?


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Na dann sag mal an.
> Worauf stützt du dich?
> Welche Statistik sagt das aus?
> 
> Oder ist das einfach nur deine rosa-Apple-Brille?



Es gibt deutlich weniger Bezahl-Apps, man hat fast nur die Möglichkeit diese via Handy zu kaufen, nicht direkt am Rechner (es gibt Ausnahmen, durchaus). Die Download-Zahlen der Bezahl-Apps sind auch nicht gerade im sehr hohen Bereich, abgesehen von den ungefähren Top Five Apps. Abgesehen davon, dass das Android Handy recht offen ist und man Bezahl-Apps sehr schnell illegal sich downloaden kann und installieren kann. Das ist beim iPhone nicht ganz so einfach, außer man jailbreaked es.


----------



## EspCap (16. Januar 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Oder ist das einfach nur deine rosa-Apple-Brille?



*seufz*

Was ist an dieser Behauptung jetzt denn schon wieder Pro-Apple oder Gegen-Google? Nichts. Es ist eine bloße Feststellung. 

Es gibt dazu Statistiken, wenn man googelt findet man diese. Ich kram sie jetzt garantiert nicht wieder raus, aber allein Entscheidungen wie die von Rovio Mobile, Angry Birds auf Android werbefinanziert zu machen weil sonst geringere Einnahmen zu erwarten wären sprechen ja für sich. 

Android ist einfach Linux. Linux bringt eben diese Mentalität mit sich, da es dafür einfach schon immer viel kostenlose (open-source) Software gab.


----------



## vollmi (17. Januar 2011)

Also ich will nicht mehr ohne mein Iphone4

Einerseits das Navigon zum navigieren. Wirklich super.
Dann hab ich meine Projektverwaltung mit Zeiterfassung drauf (reporta.ch) 
Klar hat das mit meinem Notizblock auch immer super funktioniert. Aber mit dem Handy und Excelexport isses praktischer und übersichtlicher.
Das Tankpro App finde ich klasse. Einen besseren Kilometerkostenrechner fürs Auto kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Hat früher mein Taschenrechner gemacht aber bei weitem nicht so komfortabel.

Mittlerweile habe ich natürlich auch so unnötige aber nette Sachen drauf wie VDRRemote (Fernbedienung für mein Satreceiver), MotionX GPS (Topokarten GPS) hat mir in Island wirklich geholfen, SiDiary (Diabetesmanagement), Küchengötter App (Kochbuch)

Und der Punkt der mich dann wirklich überzeugt hat, die Ipod Schnittstelle. Sie funktioniert einfach. Jedes Auto das eine Ipod schnittstelle hat (sowohl mein Jeep wie auch die Corvette) können mit dem Iphone direkt umgehen. Fernbedienung über das Radio und Lenkrad. Das hat man sonst mit keinem anderen Handy. Klar über Bluetooth, aber die Soundqualität ist nicht zu vergleichen und durch die Playlisten kann man mit Bluetooth auch nicht navigieren. Geschweigedenn das man dann Videopodcasts im Auto sehen könnte.

Alles in allem habe ich meine Windows Mobile Phones verflucht (immerwieder probiert). Das letzte war ein HD2. Und da hats mir abgelöscht windows kommt bei mir nie wieder auf ein Handy.
Kann sein das Android besser ist. Allerdings die Kompatiblität zu den Autoradios fehlt einfach, genauso wie die zu den Stereoanlagen.

mfG René


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (17. Januar 2011)

Hab mir das Nokia C7 geholt mit Vertrag.  Gibt eigentlich nix zu meckern . War sogar NAVI Zeugs dabei!


----------



## Lucid (17. Januar 2011)

naja nokia würd ich aus mehreren gründen nicht nehmen. zum einen wegen den bekannten nokia skandalen - zum anderen soll der ovi store schlechter sein als die anderen appstores.... hab bisher nix gutes darüber gehört.

wobei erstes mir im grunde schon reicht. so eine firma "unterstütze" ich recht ungern.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Februar 2011)

Ich will jetzt keinen neuen Thread eröffnen v.d.h.:

Motorola Defy für 50€
HTC Desire für 100€
Oder das Samsung Galaxy S i9000 für 150€

?




PS: Wie hat sich der Threadersteller eigentlich im Endeffekt entschieden?


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (25. Februar 2011)

die haben alle android, können also alle das gleiche.

kommt also ganz darauf an was du willst. das motorolla kenn ich jetzt nicht genau, weiß also nicht was das für vorzüge hat.

das samsung galaxy hat das bessere display und die bessere kamera, allerdings ohne blitz.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Februar 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> die haben alle android, können also alle das gleiche.
> 
> kommt also ganz darauf an was du willst. das motorolla kenn ich jetzt nicht genau, weiß also nicht was das für vorzüge hat.
> 
> das samsung galaxy hat das bessere display und die bessere kamera, allerdings ohne blitz.





Ein schneller Touchscreen und ein langer Akku wären nicht schlecht. Ich hab gedahct ich wende mich ans Forum da ich nichts über die Presi/Leistungsverhältnisse aussagen kann


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> die haben alle android, können also alle das gleiche.



Ja, genau. Meine alte 200 Mhz Gurke im Keller kann auch das gleiche wie mein Rechner hier, haben ja beide Windows... Sorry, aber das ist Schwachsinn. 

Ich würde dir zum Desire raten. hardwaretechnisch nehmen sich das Desire und das Galaxy nicht viel (das Motorola ist etwas schwächer), softwaretechnisch aber sehr wohl - HTC ist aktuell der einzige Hersteller, bei dem man noch halbwegs Hoffnung auf Android-Aktualisierungen haben darf. Vom Nexus mal abgesehen, aber das ist ein Sonderfall. 

Außerdem hat HTC imo die beste Android Oberfläche (von der Standard-Oberfläche mal abgesehen, die ja leider nur auf den Nexus Geräten benutzt wird) - Sense. Sowohl Blur als auch TouchWIZ finde ich eher nervig als nützlich. 

Wenn dir Android-Updates und die zusätzliche Hardwareleistung nicht so wichtig sind, du aber unbedingt ein Gerät haben willst das auch einiges aushält, wäre das Defy auch noch vertretbar. Aber wie gesagt: Das gammelt noch auf Eclair (2.1) rum und wird vermutlich auch nie ein Update auf Froyo (2.2) oder gar Gingerbread (2.3) bekommen. Und gerade Froyo bringt einige sehr interessante Features mit, z.B. den WLAN-Hotspot (Das Gerät macht ein WLAN auf, über das andere auf die UMTS-Verbindung zugreifen können).

Einen 'schnellen Touchscreen' haben die alle, sind ja alle kapazitiv. Was den Akku angeht gibt es kaum einen Unterschied zwischen modernen Smartphones - bei halbwegs intensiver Benutzung einen Tag.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (26. Februar 2011)

das mit der leistung ist in dem falle schon korrekt. die geräte geben sich da alle nicht viel und können daher im grunde schon alle das gleiche. die apps sollten auf jedem androidhandy laufen.

die benutzeroberfläche ist natürlich immer geschmackssache.
aber ich denke auch samsung wird weiterhin android-updates liefern.


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2011)

Bezweifle ich... jedenfalls halte ich es bei HTC für deutlich wahrscheinlicher.
Bei Samsung kann man ja nicht mal wie normalerweise bei Android OTA updaten sondern muss über Kies gehen. Was ja auch nicht immer problemlos lief...


----------



## Tarnhamster (26. Februar 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt keinen neuen Thread eröffnen v.d.h.:
> 
> Motorola Defy für 50€
> HTC Desire für 100€
> ...



Habe mir letzte Woche nach langer Überlegung das HTC Desire HD geholt.


Bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit und auch wenn ich jetzt bei T-Mobile eine höhere Grundgebühr zahle komme ich doch günstiger weg, da SMS und das telefonieren ins D1 Netz nun im Grundpreis drin sind. Und dann nutzt man die Sachen auch viel häufiger wie ich festgestellt habe. Die SMS die sonst in einem Monat geschrieben wurden hatte ich schon nach 4 Tagen voll.

Was die Akkulaufzeit angeht so bin ich bisher bei ca. 2 Tagen angekommen. Kommt halt immer drauf an, was du machst, wie oft und lange du online bist, ob du WLAN nutzt oder nicht, wie lange du damit rumspielst usw....und das große Display braucht halt was mehr Strom. Sehr gut bei dem HTC finde ich aber die schon voreingestellten Shortcuts für das an und ausschalten von WLAN und Mobile INet. Aber gibt noch vieles weitere zum Entdecken, habe nur wegen Arbeitsstress was wenig Zeit alles auszuprobieren.


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Uh, ich dachte das alle Android Handys auch diesselbe Benutzeroberfläche haben (Ist das nicht wie bei Windows? Das es dann egal welcher Rechner immer gleich nach Windows aussieht?^^)
Und bitte nicht steinigen für meine Unkenntnis ;D


PS: Froyo und Gingerbread sind ja mal die hässlichsten Namen die man sich für ein Update aussuchen kann x3


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2011)

Nope, die großen Hersteller von Android-Geräten haben ihre eigene Oberfläche. 
Außnahmen sind wie schon gesagt das Nexus One (gebaut von HTC) und das Nexus S (gebaut von Samsung), die haben die Standard-Android UI. 

Froyo steht für Frozen Yoghurt, Google benennt Android-Releases immer nach Süßzeug


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Februar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nope, die großen Hersteller von Android-Geräten haben ihre eigene Oberfläche.
> Außnahmen sind wie schon gesagt das Nexus One (gebaut von HTC) und das Nexus S (gebaut von Samsung), die haben die Standard-Android UI.
> 
> Froyo steht für Frozen Yoghurt, Google benennt Android-Releases immer nach Süßzeug





Uh, okay. Gibt es Möglichkeiten die Oberflächen nachhaltig anzupassen? Werde sonst wohl mal im Fachhandel schauen welches mir von daehr am meißten zusagt.


----------



## EspCap (27. Februar 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Uh, okay. Gibt es Möglichkeiten die Oberflächen nachhaltig anzupassen? Werde sonst wohl mal im Fachhandel schauen welches mir von daehr am meißten zusagt.



Jein... so weit ich weiß, ist das nur möglich, indem man das Gerät flasht und ein Standard-Android aufspielt. Dabei würde dann die Garantie verloren gehen. Der Vorteil dabei ist, dass man nicht so lange auf neue Releases warten muss, weil die Community passende Versionen oft schon deutlich schneller fertig hat als der Hersteller seine Version mit Custom-UI veröffentlicht (Motorola werkelt seit über einem Jahr an 2.2 für das Milestone). 

Aber wie gesagt - muss nicht stimmen. Ich selber habe kein Android-Gerät, also hab ich das noch nie gemacht


----------

